# Geadas em Portugal



## jbcspm (10 Out 2012 às 16:34)

Vasculhei o Atlas de Portugal e não me serviu.
Há algum documento, escrito ou on-line, que nos permita visualizar, de forma de gráfica (país ) colorido, o risco ou número de geadas, médio, por mês, por região, numa série climática de 20 ou 30 anos?


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2012 às 16:42)

Experimenta este tópico:

 Atlas de Portugal - Risco de Geada.


----------



## jbcspm (10 Out 2012 às 22:17)

Eu conheço esse documento. é algo do género, mas mensal, e não anual. Precisava de uma carta que indicasse o numero de geada ou probabilidade, por mês.


----------

